# Strange bumps on skin - what is it?



## suzie30 (May 23, 2013)

Hello everyone ! :wave:

I have a 1.5 years old male dog, and he has 2 strange skin bumps, one on his forehead, the other one on the backside of his ear. 

I attach 3 pictures of them. We found both within a 3-day time frame, and can say for sure he hasn't had them for much longer than that since we check for ticks quite often. We tried to squeeze the one on his forehead, hence why there is a little red crust - nothing came out though.




















Both bumps had a little brown thing coming out on the top, but we didn't think of taking a picture before removing it... The bumps are really hard, nothing comes out when squeezed, and it doesn't seem to be painful as the dog didn't protest us touching and poking it. On the one on the ear, it seems to be surrounded by brown dots, and when we removed the brown bit in the middle, it was quite flaky, a bit like dandruff. 

Anyone has any idea what this might be? Thanks


----------



## suzie30 (May 23, 2013)

Hello everyone ! Just a little update to say we found a 3rd one on the edge of his other ear. This one might be a bit older, and also has a red crust on top (although we didn't touch that one so it must have made a crust by itseld). Thanks !


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

If it were my dog and I were concerned about something I'd be calling my vet for their opinion/making an appointment for her to be seen. Dog forums isn't a diagnostic tool, which I bet others will agree with.

Good luck! I hope it's nothing/easily treatable.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

notgaga said:


> If it were my dog and I were concerned about something I'd be calling my vet for their opinion/making an appointment for her to be seen. Dog forums isn't a diagnostic tool, which I bet others will agree with.
> 
> Good luck! I hope it's nothing/easily treatable.


We can try to help with a diagnosed condition, but not with diagnosing an unknown condition. Give your vet a call and see what they think.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Disclaimer: I am not a vet nor do I have any experience in working in a vet's office.

From what I see, it seems like these are warts or dog acne? My dog has blackheads around his genitals. However, bumps on the skin should be taken seriously because it could underly a serious issue. Please let us know what the vet says. We would be able to help you more with a diagnosis!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Please review the disclaimer at the top of this health forum.


----------

